# Disque dur externe : impossible de partionner



## VictorC87 (17 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un disque dur externe. Je l'ai formaté en "mac os étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)". Je souhaite maintenant faire une partition pour réaliser une sauvegarde time machine dessus et garder le reste pour des sauvegardes photos.

La case pour partitionner est grisée. Si je passe ma souris dessus ça m'affiche le message "Les disques dotés d'une partition Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR) ne peuvent pas être partitionnés."

Que faire ?
L'emballage du disque indique qu'il est compatible avec mac.

Dans les options de présentation de l'utilitaire, sur la gauche, si je fais afficher tous les appareil, je vois qu'il y a une arborescence pour le disque dure externe. Et si j'essaye d'effacer, le dossier "parent", ça ne change rien, il redécoupe.


----------



## VictorC87 (17 Novembre 2018)

Bon j'ai résolu mon problème. Je crois que j'avais simplement pas vu la deuxième liste déroulante dans "effacer". Il fallait choisir GUID et pas MBR. Voilà pour les gens qui ont le même problème, je laisse ça là.
Bises


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2018)

VictorC87 a dit:


> J'ai acheté un disque dur externe. Je l'ai formaté en "mac os étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)"


Il vaut mieux éviter. Par défaut, il faut sélectionner le disque dur à la racine, sélectionner Effacer, sélectionner Tableau de partition GUID et Mac OS étendu (journalisé).

*Edit :* réponses simultanées.


----------



## VictorC87 (17 Novembre 2018)

Ah ! Mais j'ai compris. Je l'ai pas vu pour la raison suivante : Comme dans "présentation" j'avais de coché "affiché uniquement les volumes" et non pas "afficher tous les appareils" eh bien, je formatais le "sous-volume" du coup, je n'avais pas cette fameuse seconde liste déroulante ! Voilà ! (voir mon message plus haut pour comprendre.

A plus


----------



## BenBenBenB (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre actuellement un probléme assez identique.
Voilà, je posséde un macbook pro 13' mi 2012 version 10.14.6

J'aimerais remplacer le disque dur par un ssd en clonant le system via carbon copy cloner.
Au moment d'éffacer (dans utilitaire de disque) le ssd neuf afin de procéder au clonage, j'ai eu le malheur de séléctionner le schéma _Enregistrement de démarrage principal _au lieu de _Tableau de partition GUID._

J'éssaye de répéter la méme manip (pour éffacer et séléctionner le bon schéma cette fois) mais  le déroulé schéma n'apparait plus !
Et du coup le logiciel carbon refuse de procéder au clonage.

Comment faire ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !
Benoit


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2020)

Comme dit et montre dans les captures. Le bouton _Présentation_ en haut à gauche => Afficher tous les appareils. Puis sélectionner le disque et cliquer sur effacer.


----------



## BenBenBenB (28 Mai 2020)

Merci beaucoup !
Il me manquait l'étape _Présentation_ en haut à gauche => Afficher tous les appareils
Merci encore !


----------

